# Can riders request certain drivers?



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I keep getting asked this by Select riders.


----------



## DarnellAtlanta (Feb 15, 2015)

No. Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q: Can riders request certain drivers?

A: No.


The funny thing is that an application such as Uber's could be programmed to do this. My Taxi (a taxi hailing application from Germany that still operates there. It operated in the Capital of Your Nation for about two years), has a "Favourites" feature for the user. The user can input drivers that he likes. When he opens the page to request, it lets him know if any of his "favourites" are out there and allows him to put in a request for one of them. 

Thus, it could be done. I would suspect that the TNCs shy from it becuase it could be used to do a form of a street hail. If there is one matter on which the regulators and TNCs agree, it is that the TNC drivers should not accept street hails. I do not know what Lyft will do, but if Uber thinks that one of its drivers accepted a street hail, it will de-activate--NO WARNINGS.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a few "regulars" in my neighborhood (only) that I have given my personal phone number to call me (with 24 hours notice) for rides to DFW Airport only. I go to them logged off and when they are in my car, I log on and have them ping me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

twinwillow said:


> I have a few "regulars" in my neighborhood (only) that I have given my personal phone number to call me (with 24 hours notice) for rides to DFW only. I go to them logged off and when they are in my car, I log on and have them ping me.


.........and this is one process that the TNCs interpret as a "street hail". As long as no one complains or sees you and goes snooping (police/sheriff's deputy), it is likely that you will get away with it. Do be aware that Uber's computers are programmed to flag drivers who are picking up the same users frequently. As you are doing this for airport trips only, if we assume that the user takes other trips in the Dallas/Fort Worth area in addition to the airports, it is likely that you will get away with it, as if he takes, say, ten other trips in the month, the human being who looks at it will see that you are picking up the user in question for less than ten per cent of his trips, thus, he will blow it off, as he has page after page of trips to review. If he does decide to pry, he might see that all of your trips are to the airport and escalate it, he might not.

The odds are that you will get away with this, for a while, at least.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

They have to go into the app under request ride. Hit 'close', or slide the app off the screen, and then open 'contacts' on their phone. 
Then they will need to call or text the driver-number you gave them when you built a rapport and networked with them during the high quality trip you recently gave them. 

It will request directly to your phone...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> They have to go into the app under request ride. Hit 'close', or slide the app off the screen, and then open 'contacts' on their phone.
> Then they will need to call or text the driver-number you gave them when you built a rapport and networked with them during the high quality trip you recently gave them.
> 
> It will request directly to your phone...


Driver ID number or telephone number?

Uber, Lyft or both?

Does it go on the application or just ring the telephone number?

This is news to me and contrary to everything that I have read about Uber.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

twinwillow said:


> I have a few "regulars" in my neighborhood (only) that I have given my personal phone number to call me (with 24 hours notice) for rides to DFW only. I go to them logged off and when they are in my car, I log on and have them ping me.


Yeah I mean ideally that is what a ride share should be. I've picked up the same a few times.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> They have to go into the app under request ride. Hit 'close', or slide the app off the screen, and then open 'contacts' on their phone.
> Then they will need to call or text the driver-number you gave them when you built a rapport and networked with them during the high quality trip you recently gave them.
> 
> It will request directly to your phone...


This is tongue in cheek. Give them your actual number, they can call you, in the short version. 
Do Uber/Lyft frown on it? Yes
Is it a street hail? No, it's an actual prearranged ride.
Could you get caught? Possibly, but not likely, at least by the local authorities. 
I have business cards, I give them to passengers who say they want me specifically to drive them. Usually it's either someone who lives near me and wants a somewhat regular driver, or it's out of towners who know I live near their hotel. As long as we do the trip in app, I will continue to do this until I am no longer driving for Uber / Lyft, or I am told to stop. The last time I checked, I am considered an independent contractor, and as such I reserve the right to service my clientele as I see fit.


----------



## Rivercity Uber (Dec 12, 2015)

yes, you just have to be smart about it...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Is it a street hail? No, it's an actual prearranged ride.


It is, indeed, a pre-arranged ride, as you describe it. It is the TNCs and the Authorities who classify it with street hails. To be sure, the odds of getting popped in a residential area that is all, or mostly private homes, are small, but it could happen.

Further, be sure that you are properly insured to haul passengers for compensation, as, if you are off-application, the TNCs provide no coverage.

If you pick up the same person two or three times, Uber's computer will not flag you. If you pick up the same person twice weekly for six straight weeks, odds are that Uber's computer will flag you.


----------



## Old enough to know (Aug 15, 2016)

twinwillow said:


> I have a few "regulars" in my neighborhood (only) that I have given my personal phone number to call me (with 24 hours notice) for rides to DFW Airport only. I go to them logged off and when they are in my car, I log on and have them ping me.


Like you I get asked often if I will be available at a certain time or place. I do feel bad saying that you will get the closest driver available. I don't think I would give my number to people I had just met though regardless of how nice they are. I do applaud you for your commitment to moving people around.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

Old enough to know said:


> Like you I get asked often if I will be available at a certain time or place. I do feel bad saying that you will get the closest driver available. I don't think I would give my number to people I had just met though regardless of how nice they are. I do applaud you for your commitment to moving people around.


Thanks. It's more of my "commitment" to make money.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I have had several pax ask me for my number, so that they could call for a ride. I respectfully decline, I always tell them I have no idea where I'll be in the city or even if I'll working at the time. There's not that many perks to this job, but the one I do like the most is the ability to come and go as I please.


----------

